# Info on Traffic Police reporting



## currently_indian (Feb 24, 2013)

I have a shocking experience today. I rent a car every week and today as I was entering our apartment parking, I accidentally hit other side of the vehicle and there was a scratch on the door. The rental car has a comprehensive insurance but it requires police report for any kind of claims. I called Dubai police and told the location of building, and then stood at my building reception. They had hard time understanding location of building but eventually came and told me why I was not waiting outside. I then calmed them down and explained the situation how the car got hit in the parking. They issued me a 200 AED fine along with 4 black points. Black points for hitting me own car with the side wall of my building ?

And the rental company is also saying that comprehensive insurance will not cover accidentally hitting walls and signals, only hitting other vehicles !

Is there any recourse I have to dispute black points ? I was later told by friends I should not have called police for a scratch in car and should have settled it with rental company.


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

You got out of the car and bashed the door. That indicates you are the sort of person lacking in the ability to control a simple thing such as a door opening and therefore not to be given any leeway. Its nota complex operation to open a door and anyone who bashes a door is simply lacking in motor control ans to be fined and to be wary of - if you cannot even open a door without bashing something then who knows what your driving ability is like ?

Now that you're fizzing, calm down - thats the thinking behind their decision. Its not something i would believe. The real reason you covered in your posting when you said ......



> They had hard time understanding location of building but eventually came and told me why I was not waiting outside. I then calmed them down


You weren't clear (in their minds) where you were, so they annoyed at having to look around to find you, and so you got a worse punishment than was reasonable. I doubt you have any way of getting black point turned off. And your friends were wrong - you followed the terms of your lease. Get some new friends or tell them to stop being dishonest.


----------



## currently_indian (Feb 24, 2013)

twowheelsgood said:


> You got out of the car and bashed the door.


Cut your crap please, you didn't even read what I wrote. I did not bash the door by going out, the car received the scratch as I was driving and scratched against the wall. The wall has rubber protectors but still got minor scratches. I did not describe the conditions how it hit the wall on the side but 99% of the motorists hit the wall at some point in their driving history, nothing new in it !

As for the police car, how on the earth I am going to know which side of the building they are going to arrive - they never told me. Normal expectation is police will come to building reception after parking police car, and that is where I was waiting.


----------



## crt454 (Sep 3, 2012)

No worries since it was a rubber molding, just get the scratch polished with rubbing compound and the scratch should be gone. I think you maybe panicked to quickly, take care buddy.


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

currently_indian said:


> Cut your crap please,


With that attitude its very clear now why you got the black points. Did you use that charm and wit when talking to the Police ?

So, the incident shows you cannot control a car - again, thats their attitude. Take the point - its about your attitude.

Your normal expectation is clearly wrong given its you who was not where they expected you to be and thats your fault not theirs. They are the POLICE - not some low level person you think you can click your fingers at and expect they to jump to your beck and call. And again, your response show you are incapable of controlling yourself, mouth off too quickly, get irate too easily and that probably compounded the issue.

But hey, you are right, they were in the wrong place, the wall jumped out and hit your car everyone does it all the time.


----------



## currently_indian (Feb 24, 2013)

crt454 said:


> No worries since it was a rubber molding, just get the scratch polished with rubbing compound and the scratch should be gone. I think you maybe panicked to quickly, take care buddy.


I am new to this place and like to follow all the rules. The rental car agreement said that I need a police report for any kind of accident - major or minor, so I called the police. I never knew it would be such an unpleasant experience. When I called the police, they had hard time exactly understanding the location as our building is very new, even though I gave all landmarks I know of. I handed over the phone to security and they explained the location in many different ways with multiple landmarks. And how do I know I am supposed to wait outside the building and which side unless I am told ? That made them angry and the cause of the issue.


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

They fined you because you called them out basically for no reason, The rules changed a long time ago and for minor scraps, YOU have to go to the police station, not call the police to you. The police should only be called to your location if you're causing a nuisance to other road users and the vehicles can't be moved.


----------



## currently_indian (Feb 24, 2013)

Chocoholic said:


> They fined you because you called them out basically for no reason, The rules changed a long time ago and for minor scraps, YOU have to go to the police station, not call the police to you. The police should only be called to your location if you're causing a nuisance to other road users and the vehicles can't be moved.


There you are...I guess security person in our building misinformed me that I need to call police.


----------



## currently_indian (Feb 24, 2013)

Ok here is what I heard after showing the ticket to an Arabic guy, since the ticket is in Arabic. The ticket is for "Turning the vehicle without use of indicator" which carries 200 AED fine and 4 black points. And the minor accident scratch happened in my building parking by hitting the wall on the other side. As I am told, better to pay the fine and accept black points without disputing it.


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

currently_indian said:


> Ok here is what I heard after showing the ticket to an Arabic guy, since the ticket is in Arabic. The ticket is for "Turning the vehicle without use of indicator" which carries 200 AED fine and 4 black points. And the minor accident scratch happened in my building parking by hitting the wall on the other side. As I am told, better to pay the fine and accept black points without disputing it.


The police offer has basically just made something up - again, because you called them out. If you'd just gone to the police station, told them what happened, they would ahve just given you a slip for repairs and no fine.


----------



## GloballyRelaxed (Nov 5, 2014)

Dubai police have an app for smartphones.

All minor dings and dents and minor two party accidents can be reported on there, no need to summon the plod or turn up at the station.


----------



## despaired (Dec 22, 2013)

twowheelsgood said:


> You got out of the car and bashed the door. That indicates you are the sort of person lacking in the ability to control a simple thing such as a door opening and therefore not to be given any leeway.


Unfortunately your posts lately have a lot of sarcasm and negativity, which seems to be misplaced.

Regarding the issue, you have to explain why the black points and the fine were issued, then one can suggest you. Was it for leaving a place of accident? was it for damaging someones (car company/buildings) property? Was it for your behaviour as indicate be TWG?


----------



## currently_indian (Feb 24, 2013)

Chocoholic said:


> The police offer has basically just made something up - again, because you called them out. If you'd just gone to the police station, told them what happened, they would ahve just given you a slip for repairs and no fine.


That's what most people say, but the security guard in our society said I must call the police as soon as the "accident" happened. I think I must have contacted a couple of friends before panicking and avoided undue black points for a violation not committed ! Interestingly today when I returned the rental car, the car agent said I did the right thing by calling police, otherwise if I would have gone to police station the officer might have said why did I move the vehicle from the place after "accident" !!!! God knows the real rules but I have found on Dubai police website a link to report minor accidents without calling the police.

I am not sure what the rules are and at the first place why is it so complex. Is it same in other developed countries such as USA, Canada, UK, Germany, etc. ?


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

currently_indian said:


> That's what most people say, but the security guard in our society said I must call the police as soon as the "accident" happened. I think I must have contacted a couple of friends before panicking and avoided undue black points for a violation not committed ! Interestingly today when I returned the rental car, the car agent said I did the right thing by calling police, otherwise if I would have gone to police station the officer might have said why did I move the vehicle from the place after "accident" !!!! God knows the real rules but I have found on Dubai police website a link to report minor accidents without calling the police.
> 
> I am not sure what the rules are and at the first place why is it so complex. Is it same in other developed countries such as USA, Canada, UK, Germany, etc. ?


Hi,
In most countries the rules depend on whether you hit another moving vehicle without injuries, another moving vehicle with injuries, static vehicle, street furniture, animals or people.
In UK, if two cars collide and there are no injuries - then two drivers swap details and let the insurance companies fight it out.
When we first arrived in Dubai, I rented a car and damaged the bottom sill on a high curb in first few days. When I returned the car - they simply deducted some money from the deposit to cover the repair - I did not bother with a police report. 
Here, as in most countries - best not to involve police in your affairs - unless absolutely necessary!!
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

Well I got side scraped in a petrol station. I called the police and they told us to take both vehicles to the nearest police station.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Chocoholic said:


> Well I got side scraped in a petrol station.


Sounds painful


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

despaired said:


> Unfortunately your posts lately have a lot of sarcasm and negativity, which seems to be misplaced.


So says you. I think they are well placed given the OP clearly has an attitude problem and doesnt like facts which seem inconvenient to their belief. I don't have to sugar coat the medicine and certainly don;t feel I have to tell them what they want to hear - if you think thats being negative, may I suggest you read the Rascals signature ?

I already explained why - attitude to the Police and the clear way he reacted to the first post shows he can't be polite when hearing things he doesn't like. Again - I'm not going to sugar coat a message because he doesnt like it.

Nice to know you;re so busy you're scoring my replies and assessing my responses for levels of acceptability. Is this German thing as I havent had a stalker before ?


----------



## currently_indian (Feb 24, 2013)

despaired said:


> Unfortunately your posts lately have a lot of sarcasm and negativity, which seems to be misplaced.
> 
> Regarding the issue, you have to explain why the black points and the fine were issued, then one can suggest you. Was it for leaving a place of accident? was it for damaging someones (car company/buildings) property? Was it for your behaviour as indicate be TWG?


No no, you are so wrong...that person is correct, a person who can accidentally get a dent in the car in parking is so dangerous...imagine if there was a child roaming in the parking, he has no control on the car and could have literally killed that child. He deserves black points for sure, police did a mercy on him by issuing a ticket for not giving indicators on turn. Otherwise he should have been hanged for hitting an imaginary child in parking !


----------



## currently_indian (Feb 24, 2013)

Got the fine today in the system - both in MOI app as well as Dubai police website, but no black points shown. Called Dubai police call center and was told that Dubai police can not put black points on license issued in another Emirate !!!! I simply laughed aloud how does that work. She also laughed and said it works that way and it's good for me.


----------

